

Life is a Laughing Matter - karjaluoto
http://www.deliberatism.com/blog/life-is-a-laughing-matter/

======
killnine
My condolences.

I try to consistently remind myself, it is the journey, and not the
destination.

~~~
karjaluoto
I agree, and sometimes lose sight of this. I often find myself so busy
creating goals lists and rushing from one thing to the next that I don't stop
to just take a look around.

------
lannyJames
Sad story, but what the hell does this have to do with startups or technology
??

~~~
karjaluoto
Your startup (or business) will likely consume your every waking moment. If
you aren't careful, you might miss the ride.

~~~
lannyJames
It's sad if it takes the death of a friend for you to realize that.

~~~
karjaluoto
It is, but sometimes we get so overwhelmed by what we're doing that we lose
track of what's important. (My hunch is that you probably do the same from
time to time.)

